# Electrical control panel above the entrance door



## oasc1966 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm back again with a recurring electrical problem. In my B694 above the door is the control panel which informs me of batteries condition, contents of fresh/waste water tanks and charge rate. Recently the two gauges for batteries and water tanks stopped working. I removed the panel and pulled the 3 connector blocks and refitted them. The panel then functioned OK. After a couple days away in the motorhome, the panel has ceased to work again. I can switch on/off the 12 volt system and the indicator light functions, I can switch on/off the awning light. I have also pulled/replaced the relevant connector block at the ECB in the hope that just bad pin contacts might be the problem. All the electrical pins are in good clean condition. I am now stuck. Please does anyone have any suggestions.
Kind Regards to all
Keith


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Is it a Schaudt panel ?

Assuming you are out of warranty,...... and in the absence of a more useful reply...... I would contact Schaudt direct. They are very helpful.

Customer service address 
Schaudt GmbH, Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau,
Daimlerstraße 5,
88677 Markdorf,
Germany.

Phone: +49 7544 9577-16

Email: [email protected]

Opening hours Mon to Thu 8 to 12 a.m., 1 to 4 p.m.
Fri 8 to 12 a.m.

Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry.
I was interested in the information you provided the OP as it sounded just like mine. Mine is OK at the moment but you never know.

As mine has HOBBY on it, see pic, I wonder if it's still made by the same people?

Ray.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Since previously pulling the connectors restored the functioning of the meters I would suspect a connection issue.

This could be with the plug or with the socket it goes into. To see which of the two I would pull the plug again and see if there is any voltage on any of the pins (using a multi meter) when you press any of the switches for reading battery voltage or water level.

If there is a voltage on the incoming cables/pins it would be a problem with the connector. Are these soldered on to a circuit board? If so, maybe over time hair line cracks have developed and just resoldering the connections might solve the problem.

If there is no voltage then the problem must lie elsewhere, e.g. Elektroblock or water sensors, but since both are affected according to your description that seems unlikely. Possible a break in the wiring loom going to the panel?

Pieter


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Ray.

I've not seen one like that before.

Barry


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Keith
I have exactly the same problem with the control panel in my 2008 Burstner Aviano. I'm not bothering with it, (other than watching replies to your posting). 
Leisure battery voltage is checked with the regualtor for my solar panel, and I empty grey water daily.
Cheers
John


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Electric Panel*



GG222 said:


> Hello Keith
> I have exactly the same problem with the control panel in my 2008 Burstner Aviano. I'm not bothering with it, (other than watching replies to your posting).
> Leisure battery voltage is checked with the regualtor for my solar panel, and I empty grey water daily.
> Cheers
> John


We had a similar problem with our Aviano in February this year and took it to Camper Uk.
Our clock had stopped working and the Inside/outside temperature.
They replaced the panel under warranty and we have had no further problems.
If you are still under warranty it might be worth a phone call


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

near the engine battery[just above ] you have two spade fuses,make sure the fuses a clean,one of the fuses is the live to the control panel.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I also had same problem only this happened in Germany and was at wits end until i remembered a contributor said about pulling the junction apart and refixing it, it worked, however it happened again right outside Caravan Tech in East Sussex, so asked their sparks what it could be. He looked all over the system and could not find fault, i then said about the connector so he pulled it apart and of course it worked, further looking in to it he then sprayed into block and at moment has not happened again.


----------

